# Audi Driver International?



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone planning to attend Audi Driver International on Sat 13th Oct?

I will be entering the Concours comp with my Audi S2 and my wife is bringing her Audi 80 Sport edition... 

Anyone else attending?

Cheers,

Steve.


----------

